# CM???



## shereezy (May 21, 2005)

Just wondering if you gals can help me - over the past few days (I am also 4 days late) I have been having a lot of CM, could this be a pg symptom or just ov late which as happened before?  I'm not too worried about testing as I was extremely late on my last cycle but any info would be appreciated.

Take care
Sheree xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Sheree
this could be a sign of pg as cm does go up when pg why not test just incase 

good luck

FEW


----------

